# Suche SIMOTION Beratung



## Draco Malfoy (10 April 2019)

Hi zusammen

Suche SIMOTION Beratung für einen komplexen Anwendungsfall

Wer kann gegen Stundenverrechnungssatz anbieten ?

Standort Köln

Bitte PN mit Stundensatz!


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2019)

Das können die Simotion-Jungs von Siemens ganz gut leisten, die sind wirklich fit. Wenn ich nicht irre, sitzen die in Chemnitz oder Dresden.
Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal anfragen. Es gibt auch Applikationsleute bei denen, die man "einkaufen" kann.


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das können die Simotion-Jungs von Siemens ganz gut leisten, die sind wirklich fit. Wenn ich nicht irre, sitzen die in Chemnitz oder Dresden.
> Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal anfragen. Es gibt auch Applikationsleute bei denen, die man "einkaufen" kann.



Ich hatte mal jemand aus Chemnitz.
Über den Stundensatz will ich lieber nix sagen ... Aber er war jeden Cent doppelt wert.
Die Kollegen sind aber sehr schwierig zu bekommen. Kontakt bekommst du über die normale Fachberatung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (11 April 2019)

... SIEMENS hat in Köln auch  Leute die sich gut mit SIMOTION auskennen.
Wobei SIMOTION schon ein sehr mächtiges System ist. Wenn Du spezielle Themen (z.B. Matlab Simulink Targets, Objektorientierte Programmierung, irgendwelche Standards (OMAC, Weihenstephan, LPAC, AchsFB,), Open Architectures wie MultiCarrier - System, LECO,  VIBX, ... oder auch  Projektgenerator,  virtual commissioning hast,  solltest Du das vielleicht schon vorher Deinem SIEMENS - VB sagen damit er den richtigen Mann schickt. 
Und dann gibt es eben noch so Branchenstandards, wie z.B. für Servopressen, Handling, Converting, Verpckungsmaschinen usw...


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 April 2019)

Also nach Chemnitz fahre ich mit Sicherheit nicht zu einer Fachberatung. Mir wurde hier schon ein Kontakt zu Siemens in Köln genannt, ich werde den mal Montag anrufen. Schwierig zu bekommen ist ein Ausschusskriterium.

Es geht nicht um Standards irgend einer spezifischen Industrie, sondern um die Frage, wie eine bestimmte Aufgabenstellung generell abgebildet werden kann. Ich habe bereits ein Konzept und ich möchte, daß da einer kritischen Blick darauf wirft und mir sagt wie er das lösen würde. Es geht um die Stahl-Branche. Es hat sich hier übrigens vom Forum erst 1x Person gemeldet, und auch sogleich im Jenseits verschwunden.


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Also nach Chemnitz fahre ich mit Sicherheit nicht zu einer Fachberatung. Mir wurde hier schon ein Kontakt zu Siemens in Köln genannt, ich werde den mal Montag anrufen. Schwierig zu bekommen ist ein Ausschusskriterium.



Bei uns hatte damals die zuständige lokale Fachberatung das Konzept zusammen mit uns und Chemnitz erstellt.
Aus Chemnitz kam dann ein Experte zur Inbetriebnahme und Optimierung.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 April 2019)

Ich komme immer mehr zu der Feststellung, daß man mit welchen auch immer Bedürfnissen im Bereich Automatisierung, wenn es keine 0815 Aufgabe ist, vollkommen allein gelassen wird. Vernünftige Spezialisten sind nicht beizubekommen, oder kosten mehr, als ich an dem gesamten Auftrag verdiene. Entweder man macht es selber, oder es macht keiner. Genau das Gleiche habe ich schon beim Versuch erlebt, einen SCL Recompiler entwickeln zu lassen. 6 Monate lang nach einem Pyton entwickler gesucht, feuchten Dreck was gefunden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 April 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche habe ich schon beim Versuch erlebt, einen SCL Recompiler entwickeln zu lassen. 6 Monate lang nach einem Pyton entwickler gesucht, feuchten Dreck was gefunden.



Das sind aber auch alle Exoten vereint, vollberufliche Python-Entwickler sind so ziemlich am ganz anderen Ende der Softwareentwicklung angesiedelt als die SPS-Schiene. Und die SPS-Programmierer die das können, die sind vermutlich selber beruflich genug ausgelastet. Aber wenn du bereit bist geschätzte zwei Mannmonate Arbeit für so eine Entwicklung zu bezahlen, dann baue ich dir sowas auch zu Ende. Bzw. verkaufe ich es dir, denn ich bin mittlerweile auch davon ab alles Know-How zu verschenken, denn aus der SPS-Community kommt verglichen mit anderen Softwareprojekten wirklich sehr wenig zurück.


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ich komme immer mehr zu der Feststellung, daß man mit welchen auch immer Bedürfnissen im Bereich Automatisierung, wenn es keine 0815 Aufgabe ist, vollkommen allein gelassen wird. Vernünftige Spezialisten sind nicht beizubekommen, oder kosten mehr, als ich an dem gesamten Auftrag verdiene.



Ich sehe die Ursache wo anders:
Heute wird vom Marketing der Hersteller immer alles als ganz easy dargestellt ... "Automatisieren in 10 Minuten"
Die Branche hat ihre Ehrlichkeit verloren.
Dann werden Ausgaben für Beratung und Support auf Kosten des Kunden reduziert (Hotline sitzt jetzt irgendwo auf der Welt)
Und somit kosten die verbliebenen Experten eben richtig Geld.
Wie sollst du aber auf dieser Basis vernünftig kalkulieren und Kosten abgeben?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (14 April 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch alle Exoten vereint, vollberufliche Python-Entwickler sind so ziemlich am ganz anderen Ende der Softwareentwicklung angesiedelt als die SPS-Schiene. Und die SPS-Programmierer die das können, die sind vermutlich selber beruflich genug ausgelastet. Aber wenn du bereit bist geschätzte zwei Mannmonate Arbeit für so eine Entwicklung zu bezahlen, dann baue ich dir sowas auch zu Ende. Bzw. verkaufe ich es dir, denn ich bin mittlerweile auch davon ab alles Know-How zu verschenken, denn aus der SPS-Community kommt verglichen mit anderen Softwareprojekten wirklich sehr wenig zurück.



Also 2 Monat / Mann auszugeben, um am Ende ein zues Stück Software ohne Support und Quellcode zu bekommen, halte ich für problematisch. Eher kommt hier denn eine Nutzungsgebühr für eine Einzellizenz in Frage. Dann würde ich aber das entsprechende Geld in die Hand nehmen.



> Ich sehe die Ursache wo anders:
> Heute wird vom Marketing der Hersteller immer alles als ganz easy dargestellt ... "Automatisieren in 10 Minuten"
> Die Branche hat ihre Ehrlichkeit verloren.
> Dann werden Ausgaben für Beratung und Support auf Kosten des Kunden reduziert (Hotline sitzt jetzt irgendwo auf der Welt)
> ...



Der Verfall der Sitten in unserer Gesellschaft setzt allenthalben ein. Wenn die zentrale Leitfigur unseres Landes etwas von "geschenkten Menschen" spricht, aber die Kosten, die auf der Empfängerseite dieser unentgeltlichen Überlassung entstehen, verschweigt, dann ist es doch der Ausdruck der gleichen pharisäischen Haltung, welche sowohl die Firma Siemens als auch zahlreiche andere Akteure des Marktes und auch zahlreiche Nutzer der Technologie, Maschinen- und Anlagenbauer, gegenüber ihren Kunden an den Tag legen.

Die Zeiten, wo man ehrlich miteinander umgegangen war und beim Geschäft einander nicht über den Tisch zu ziehen versucht hat, scheinen unwiederbringlich vorbei.


----------

